# FD Raw staining mustache



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I switched from feeding home cooked {'Just Food For Dogs' DIY home cooked Meals, it's a California based company}for the past 2 years, to 'Stella & Chewy's freeze Dried Raw' since March and noticed that Baby's mustache is becoming slightly discolored & I'm afraid it will become worse over time, he never had staining from food before beginning the freeze dried raw which he eats moistened with warm water. Anyone have this problem & any suggestions to remove or avoid raw meat stains :huh:?
--Thanks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi stains also around the mouth w/S & C freeze dried raw---moistened w. water. I am not sure how to prevent it either!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't have food stains per se, but when Tyler's face is dirty I use Chris Christensen Magic Foam. I work it in with my hand and then work it in/dry with a microfiber towel. Sometimes I need to do it twice, but it works really well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi had stains on her beard from reconstituted, dehydrated food. I switched to Primal raw frozen and her face is clean. I know that everyone doesn't agree, but I like the frozen best. Reconstituted has liquid that is separate from the food, that's what gets on the beard. You might try letting the food absorb the water for a longer time, and then drain it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We don't have this problem, maybe try adding less water? I do rehydrated the whole pattie by running hot water over it, I don't let it soak, then I chop it up with a scissor and there's no liquid coming out of it, it feels like a sponge.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just switched from frozen raw to S&C freeze dried. Will have to keep an eye out for any staining!!! But, so far I haven't rehydrated it into a soupy mix, just enough to moisten it. Will have to wait and see how it goes. I do wash their faces with the Spa Lavish face wash though. Hopefully, that will keep any stains away!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I don't have food stains per se, but when Tyler's face is dirty I use Chris Christensen Magic Foam. I work it in with my hand and then work it in/dry with a microfiber towel. Sometimes I need to do it twice, but it works really well.


Thanks for the tip! Next time I buy my grooming supplies I'll order some & give it a try!:ThankYou:
Sandy


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Sylie said:


> MiMi had stains on her beard from reconstituted, dehydrated food. I switched to Primal raw frozen and her face is clean. I know that everyone doesn't agree, but I like the frozen best. Reconstituted has liquid that is separate from the food, that's what gets on the beard. You might try letting the food absorb the water for a longer time, and then drain it.


Thanks for the suggestions! :thumbsup: Yesterday I used your suggestion & put less water in Baby's freeze dried food just to make it 'moist' last night & hoping it helps! I have tried feeding him frozen Stella & Chewy's and frozen Instinct raw in the past & unfortunately Baby turns his nose up at any thawed frozen raw & won't eat it, he will eat the freeze dried raw though. I had been trying to make a 'gravy' by adding more water & also to get him to drink more water in general.

Sandy


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

sophie said:


> I just switched from frozen raw to S&C freeze dried. Will have to keep an eye out for any staining!!! But, so far I haven't rehydrated it into a soupy mix, just enough to moisten it. Will have to wait and see how it goes. I do wash their faces with the Spa Lavish face wash though. Hopefully, that will keep any stains away!


Thanks! :biggrin: I've heard about the Spa Lavish but haven't tried it yet. I'll have to pick that one up and try it too along with some that others suggested. Eventually something has to work! The only thing I've used between bath times on his face so far is eye wash. I'm still in the process of learning all of the secrets!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Dominic said:


> We don't have this problem, maybe try adding less water? I do rehydrated the whole pattie by running hot water over it, I don't let it soak, then I chop it up with a scissor and there's no liquid coming out of it, it feels like a sponge.


Thanks! :thumbsup: you are the second person who suggested this {I'm embarrassed :blush: I didn't think of it myself}. I've begun to use less water re-hydrating his food and I'm hoping it will eventually make a difference worsening staining. My boy will only eat the freeze dried raw.

-Sandy


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup: you are the second person who suggested this {I'm embarrassed :blush: I didn't think of it myself}. I've begun to use less water re-hydrating his food and I'm hoping it will eventually make a difference worsening staining. My boy will only eat the freeze dried raw.
> 
> -Sandy



Take a look at this thread. Mine prefer the freeze dried too  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227434


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi stains also around the mouth w/S & C freeze dried raw---moistened w. water. I am not sure how to prevent it either!


'Freeze dried' is the only type of 'raw' Baby will eat & I want him to have the health benefits of raw, just wish staining from freeze dried didn't come along with that. FYI We both have the same name --I'm 'Sandy' as well, but with a 'y' not an 'i'


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use S&C freeze dried raw also. I break up the patty and add just enough water to "finger fluff" the food, no standing water and wash/dry her face immediately after eating. We do battle staining, but its much better than when I got her. She does very well on the food, so I'm hesitant to switch.


----------

